# Wishlist



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Over the past two or three days I have been putting together a list of things I would like to possibly keep in my signature listed set up. 

I would like to know if I should stay away from anything listed or any advice for a beginner.

Thank you

Wishlist:

Fish
1) Flame Hawkfish
2) Maroon Clown Fish x 2
3) Kaudern Cardinal x 2
4) Green Mandarin
5) Assorted Angler

Corals
1) Toadstool Mushroom Leather Brown
2) Green Striped Mushroom
3) Blue Mushroom
4) Green Fluorescent Mushroom
5) Colony Polyp or Button Polyp
6) Blue spruce caulastrea

Inverts
7) Condy Anemone
8) Bulb Anemone
9) Emerald Mithrax Crab
10) Porcelain Anemone Crab
11) Linckia Sea Star Blue
12) Serpant Sea Star
13) Anemone Shrimp
14) Longspine Urchin
15) Pincushion Urchin


Of course, I will not keep everything in the list, just a wishlist of things I was interested in when seeing the pictures, reading information about them, etc. 

Also wondering which ones would not live together as I am sure there is something that will not coincide in this list  

Maybe for fun you guys can list some things from your wishlist as well 

Cheers,


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1) Good.
2) Good. Can be aggressive, though.
3) Good. More commonly known as Bangaii Cardinal FYI.
4) No no no. Not for a beginner. Plus your tank has to be more than a year old to have one.
5) I honestly have no idea.

1) Fine
2) Fine
3) Fine
4) Fine
5) Fine
6) Not sure

6) Anems are not fun and are best left in the wild. But you can have one if you know how to take care of it (which no one knows).
7) See above.
8) Fine.
9) Fine. 
10) I think fine.
11) Fine.
12) Sexy shrimp? Don't put them in a 40G. They are almost invisible in tanks over 10G, if not 5G. They are that small.
13) I wouldn't. 
14) Should be fine.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks buddy.

I think near the end your numbers got mixed up so I am a little confused near the end


----------



## michelleandbrett (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been wondering about Longspine Urchins as well. I've read they are reef safe but have also heard a few people say they will eat corals. Is that why you said you wouldn't or is there another reason?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice answers Cody. I agree 100% down the list.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Longspines are reef safe from what I have heard. The reason you need to stay away from them is because they get HUGE and can easily knock over corals/rockwork.


----------

